
Atkinson Dithering (HyperDither) with Canvas+WebWorkers+FileReader API - homarp
http://gazs.github.io/canvas-atkinson-dither/
======
homarp
Source code: [https://github.com/gazs/canvas-atkinson-
dither](https://github.com/gazs/canvas-atkinson-dither)

